# Playin' in the DIRT!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So...we had to do some MAJOR plumbing work to the house this weekend...but man, the girls sure did have fun on some GIANT mounds of dirt! 

Jon working away with the excavator! 










Mama...whadderdoin' down in dat hole?!?! Ders SQUIRRELS down der huh mama!?!?!










Their favorite past time:










Three long days, and we can cross our fingers that everything works fine from here on out!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That second picture is priceless.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG, I lovelovelove the second one!!!!!! SOOOOO cuuute! Gotta love floppy beautiful puppy ears


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The second pic is so cute. I just love Emmy. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, that second picture is priceless. I freaking love your pack, I miss them!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I echo everyone else, the second picture is hilarious.

And why do guys always just seem to know how to operate heavy machinery? I don't get it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am going to jump on the bandwagon... That second picture is amazing


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the second picture, that just made my day!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

LOVE the digging picture, that's classic!


----------

